

The Spy Who Lived it Up - jmspring
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/us/edwin-p-wilson-cia-operative-with-cloak-and-dagger-life-dies-at-84.html?smid=fb-share

======
gxs
Given the forum this was presented in, I couldn't help but notice the string
of successful companies this guy formed.

Sure, he may have had advantages, sometimes huge, that others don't, but at
the end of the day it still takes hard work to start a single successful
company, let alone a number of them.

People like that are always fascinating..I'm 27 and still looking for that one
idea that will push me into pursuing my own business.

~~~
bduerst
Think of a problem that you have in your life, then think of a way to solve
it. If other people have the same problem, then you have a business idea.

The hardest part is the execution.

------
tokenadult
Obituary from The Economist of the same person:

<http://www.economist.com/node/21563687>

The New York Times piece submitted here (thanks!) has more details about his
life. It's interesting to compare the conclusions of the two stories of his
life.

------
btilly
I heard about this case on NPR when a biographer of his was interviewed. The
biographer cited an interesting motive for the lawsuit. This guy had made a
fortune selling arms to shady governments. His bosses in the CIA liked that
line of business, and wanted it for themselves...

------
aut0mat0n1c
Am I supposed to feel bad for this guy?

